# 921 hard drive replacement



## XmoyoX (Jun 1, 2007)

I need to replace the hard drive on a 921.Im looking for a approved list of hard drives i can use as a replacement.It currently has a DiamondMax 250GB ATA/133 with model # 4A250J00802P1 installed.

Thanks
Moyo


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

You need to have E* replace it. As long as you never opened up the 921 they should still replace it even if the warranty is up.

I've had a total of 8 different 921's and each time they replaced it at no cost to me, long after the one year warranty was up.

If you tried to do it yourself how would you load the software? It comes as a download off the satellite and needs special partitions. A new drive would need this special formatting before it could be useful.


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

Michael P said:


> You need to have E* replace it. As long as you never opened up the 921 they should still replace it even if the warranty is up.
> 
> I've had a total of 8 different 921's and each time they replaced it at no cost to me, long after the one year warranty was up.
> 
> If you tried to do it yourself how would you load the software? It comes as a download off the satellite and needs special partitions. A new drive would need this special formatting before it could be useful.


Check my post about my sale of my old 921 the drive would be already formatted although it has been running since Jan 2004.

Post:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=89068

Paul


----------

